# Eclipse - Einbinden von dlls in Projekt



## Tharsonius (30. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich brauche für ein Java Projekt eine Serielle Schnittstelle und hab mir diesbezüglich auch bereits RxTx angeschaut.

Wenn ich dieses Modul unter Windows verwenden möchte, dann muss ich, soweit ich das bisher gesehen habe, 2 dll Bibliotheken in die JDK einfügen und später auch in die JREs der einzelnen Zielrechner. Dies ist natürlich äußerst unpraktisch, weil ich dann zum einen einen Installer benötige und oben drein die entsprechenden Rechte, um die JRE zu modifizieren.

Ich verwende Eclipse, daher meine Frage, kann man diese dll Dateien auch irgendwie gleich mit ins jar Archiv einbinden, so dass diese nicht in der JDK / JRE liegen müssen? Wie mache ich sowas ?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2009)

Im jar geht AFAIK nur mit einem OSGi Framework. Bei plain Java Applikationen müssen sie ausserhalb des jars liegen (was nicht heißt das sie in die JRE kopiert werden müssen).


----------



## Tharsonius (7. Dez 2009)

Ich habe die dll Bibliotheken nun eingebunden und in meinem Projektordner liegen. Scheint bisher alles soweit zu funktionieren.

Schade dass ich das halt nicht ins JAR zusammenfügen kann am Ende, aber soweit bin ich eh noch nicht.
Vielleicht finde ich da noch eine andere Lösung.

Erst einmal schönen Dank für die Info.


----------

